# Should I drill weep holes in horizontal J channel under vinyl siding above deck?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You've got a bunch of issues going on there.
Decking never should have been installed tight to the wall.
Siding should have been installed tight to the decking.
That strip of pressure treated wood you added to the threshold is going to act like a funnel to direct water under the threshold.
It should have been done more like this.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ext...PAhXLGj4KHV4LDtgQsAQIGw#imgrc=CAsF-tFfc0Su6M:
Use a piece of PVC lumber for a kick board.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If house wrap was used and the door was flashed correctly it would not matter if the end of the J molding leaked.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

The weeping of the J-channel is less impactful to the overall leaking of the ledger board than is the flashing of the ledger board.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

To answer your question, go ahead and drill some holes. No sense pooling water in the J channel. 
That is separate from other issues raised by the other posts.


----------



## pasalott (Jul 10, 2016)

joecaption said:


> You've got a bunch of issues going on there.
> Decking never should have been installed tight to the wall.
> Siding should have been installed tight to the decking.
> That strip of pressure treated wood you added to the threshold is going to act like a funnel to direct water under the threshold.
> ...


The decking is about 0.5in from wall

The vinyl siding is tight in spots with deck, but mostly there is a 1/8in to 1/4in gap. Vinyl siding on this house was installed later over the old siding

As far as the trim at the back door, it's the same as in front (meaning the threshold doesnt overlap the trim there either) but the storm door in front is thicker than in back by about 1/2in and overhangs the trim better. I need to replace my back storm door anyway and maybe I can find one thicker to compensate or use a rain barrier like this...










I'm hesitant to replace the trim and put additional holes into the plastic drip cap / ledger flashing that extends behind the trim and risk cracking. I also have a layer of vinyl liner behind it too as a second water barrier.

Unless maybe I can find a wider threshold to extend over the trim.

I did go ahead and drill 3/16 in weep holes about 1 ft apart along J channel and that seems to have resolved the water issue at that corner. The problem was that it was a slow drip that kept that spot wet for days after it rains. Now it's already drying out after drilling the weep holes


----------

